# Salmon River Slam Wading Fisherpersons...



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

All you diehard boatless Waders mingle here to plan your Weekend....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I personally wouldn't recommend Floating in a Float tube with fins in the PM but if you wanna try it then go for it but be careful....


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Ok, I will definatly be there. 

I will be bringing both Corn bread, and Bruat's (or however you spell it). The wife isn't because she has something to do that weekend. I'm gonna go ahead and say there will be 2 adults, I will be talking to my dad tonight. 

I was wrong on the amount of people I can put in my tent, it is 5 people comfortably. It is a 2 room tent, so if anyone need's a place to crash for the weekend, let me know.

I'll be bringing Busch & Busch Light, Corn Bread, and Brauts. I just need to know how much corn bread and brauts I will need to buy. I'm not sure what everyone else like's to drink, but I like beer myself.

F4S
Dale


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I'll be bringing some bluegills (Busch) as well!

Will someone have any of the infamous Wiser's? I've heard stories but have yet to experience it first-hand.

Scott


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Not to worry. The Wisers will be there. 
Don, I'll race you to Uptown Liquor!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Dont go too crazy John or you might end up drunk as a skunk..


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

You're right Mickey............that would stink!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Was there the other day John...saw 4 bottles....


----------

